# Some Actual Headlines In Newspapers



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are some unintentionally funny headlines in newspapers :

Big Ugly woman wins beauty pageant.
(newspaper headline from Big Ugly, West Virginia).

Infertility unlikely to be passed on .

Teenage girls often have babies fathered by men.

Man shoots neighbor with Machete .

Some phone psychics provide useless and erroneous information.

Iowa moves back to Pittsburgh .

Chick accuses some of her male colleagues of sexism.

Statsitics shwo that black teenag epregnancy falls of at 25.

Tampax aims to stop flow of criticism.

Teen charge in pooh theft .

Fresno council to talk about talking less at meetings .

Police car crashes ointo doughnut van.

March planned for August .

Queen Mary has bottom scraped .

Teacher strikes idle kids .

Nicaragua sets goal to wipe out literacy .

Half of U.S. high schools require some study for graduation .

Fertile woamn cilled in climax . (From Fertile, Wyoming).

The ***** mightier than the sword .

Crimestoppers aid police in murder .

President has affair with intern.
Government lauches full blown investigation .

Two Waterproof teens drown (in Waterproof, La.)

No one killed in fatal car crash .

Include your children when baking cookies .

Police begin campaign to run down jaywalkers .

Drunk gets nine months in violin case .

Survivor of Siamese twins joins parents .

Iraqi head seeks arms .

Is there a ring of debris around Uranus ?

Prostitutes appeal to Pope.

Panda mating fails ; veterinarian takes over .

British left waffles on Falkland Islands .

Eye drops of shelf .

Enraged cow injures man with ax .

Miners refuse to work after death .

Deer kill 17,000 .

Enfields couple slain ; police suspect homicide .

Astronaut takes blame for gas in spacecraft .

Man struck by lightning faces battery charge.

Local high school drop outs cut in half .

Hoise passes gas tax on to senate.

Farmer Bill dies in house .

Squad helps dog bite victim .

Man is fatally slain .

Woman improving after fatal crash .

Publicize your business absolutely free ! Just send $ 6.00.







:lol: :lol::lol:


----------



## Theophrastus (Aug 13, 2011)

Our local paper has perhaps the most boring headlines in the world, like "Small fire destroys shed, contents"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

superhorn said:


> Here are some unintentionally funny headlines in newspapers :
> 
> Drunk gets nine months in violin case .
> 
> ...


All of them are funny, but those are my favorites. :lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Quality British press


----------

